# Hi from Los Angeles!



## Jonny G (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi, I'm Jon, just joined a couple of weeks ago. I found this website while looking for an answer to an ASCAP question on google (another member here had a similar situation).

I write for TV, commercials, movies, industrial films, docs, you name it. Most of my music is done inside the box in my small home studio with Cubase, sometimes with 1 or 2 additional players. 

I did however just release a jazz fusion-ish electronic EP with real live musicians. I'll post a link to it sometime soon in "Composers self-promotion."

I also play keyboards in a lot of bands locally and tour a little with a couple of groups. Between that and the composing, I barely make enough money. Been here over 20 years and I can't get over how expensive it is in LA.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 3, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Jonny. Cheers man !


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 3, 2018)

Jonny G said:


> . Been here over 20 years and I can't get over how expensive it is in LA.



yep. its just insane how a crappy house is half million bucks. 
there was a burned down house selling for $800k near my block. sold for a little less. and most likley will get rebuilt and sold for 2-3 million. 

groceries are also crazy. i feel we are in an inflation period but no one is saying anything in the news. but yes the cost of living in LA has gone insane. 

and crazy the rent prices in the west side and still kids paying for it and having a crappy job. 

sorry.. just ranting. welcome aboard.


----------



## Jonny G (Apr 3, 2018)

sorry.. just ranting. welcome aboard.[/QUOTE]

thanks man, most or all ranting is ok


----------

